
What the modern world has forgotten about children and learning - riprowan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2016/08/19/what-the-modern-world-has-forgotten-about-children-and-learning/?tid=pm_local_pop_b
======
riprowan
This topic is very much in line with yesterday's discussion of ADHD.[1]

I was particularly moved by this quote:

"Collecting data on human learning based on children’s behavior in school is
like collecting data on killer whales based on their behavior at Sea World."

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12344589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12344589)

